# Help increasing sales...Have some questions



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Hi All

I am looking for a way to increase sales and grow....Right now I am advertising online and have had some success but it is all free advertising. I need more business though and was possibly looking to do some print advertising. The thing is I am not sure of twhich area to target and need some concrete ideas. We do screen printing,digital printing and embroidery. I dont want to spend a fortine cause I am in no position to take expensive risks. I really just need some feedback on where you guys reccomend. Obviously I would like the best chance at success. Any ideas on where to target is appreciated. 

Even if you have other marketing ideas I may be able to try that is ok too.


Thanks


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I would start off in your local area. You could try joining the local chamber of commerce and see if they have a mailing list rental. You could put together a postcard mailing and send it out to local businesses and schools.

Schools, non-profits, fire departments, sports leagues are great for offering printing services. A listing in your local yellow pages will also send a decent amount of business.


----------



## mfreund (Sep 12, 2005)

Rodney said:


> I would start off in your local area. You could try joining the local chamber of commerce and see if they have a mailing list rental. You could put together a postcard mailing and send it out to local businesses and schools.
> 
> Schools, non-profits, fire departments, sports leagues are great for offering printing services. A listing in your local yellow pages will also send a decent amount of business.



Rodney

So you think the listing in the chamber of commerce is worth it? In my area it is quite expensive. I have never joined but have considered it many times. I am in the south florida area and there are various chamber of commerce.....cause there are alot differnt counties close by. Would you target the big ones or try wit the smaller ones? Also I dont have a storefront that is why I had never joined....Do you think that matters?


----------



## LoneStarBrand (Feb 3, 2007)

mfreund said:


> Hi All
> 
> I am looking for a way to increase sales and grow....Right now I am advertising online and have had some success but it is all free advertising. I need more business though and was possibly looking to do some print advertising. The thing is I am not sure of twhich area to target and need some concrete ideas. We do screen printing,digital printing and embroidery. I dont want to spend a fortine cause I am in no position to take expensive risks. I really just need some feedback on where you guys reccomend. Obviously I would like the best chance at success. Any ideas on where to target is appreciated.
> 
> ...


if you are small area and want to grow, i think it would be as simple as making or something printed up as an example with what you can do and target buisness's as your self. Taget buisness like your little league organizations etc...

Meet and Greet!! Like the Governor, he want out vote so he gets out there! Literally


----------



## Headhoncho (Jan 17, 2007)

Easiest way to to get information to the masses is with a website.

then market the site,

I'm up 30% in gross with a new site.

-jm


----------

